
A walkthrough of the SSL certificate signature process - detailsguy
http://commandlinefanatic.com/cgi-bin/showarticle.cgi?article=art012
======
sigil
The detail in here is great. If you just want to generate and sign certs with
a minimum of hassle though, I recommend easy-rsa from OpenVPN:

[http://openvpn.net/index.php/open-
source/documentation/misce...](http://openvpn.net/index.php/open-
source/documentation/miscellaneous/77-rsa-key-management.html)

I'm also curious to hear about what others use to automate this stuff.

